# Built new swarm traps, opinions and ideas welcome.



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is mine so far.










Somebody told me mine might be too small so I added a three inch skirt under them. I don't know which will be worse, the new wood smell or the small size. My first year of trying so I don't have advice but will be listening to those who do. I hope you do well. 
gww


----------



## JWC00 (Feb 11, 2015)

Same. Kinda worried the smaller boxes may be to small. But with the scrap I had one hand I needed to make a couple a little small.


----------



## JWC00 (Feb 11, 2015)

Trial and error I guess. Lol. Those look good to me. Guess we will see what the scouts say.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Believe me, I am not being critical. I plan on doing more if I can find the scraps to work with. I watch you tube and all their traps aren't big. I will make what I can find the wood for and then keep my fingers crossed. 
I wish you the best and hope we are both succesful.
gww


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

A good junk deep box with frames a lid and a bottom board is all you need.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Smoke
Maybe, but I have the feeling that jw doesn't have old deeps and I know I don't although the mediums made with old wood and 3 inch skirts would probly qualify as just a bit worse then old deeps. I have watched craigs list for used beehive equiptment and or junk or cheap lumber close to home but with no luck.
Thanks
gww


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Put some old comb in the traps or rub the inside with propolis and old wax from combs to kill some of the fresh cut wood smell. A couple drops of lemongrass oil will help too.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

gary
Thanks. Somebody said he would give me some old broke up comb but I haven't got it yet.
gww


----------



## JWC00 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hung my first swarm trap up yesterday. Time will tell, hopefully the bees will come


----------



## JWC00 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hung my first swarm trap up yesterday. Time will tell, hopefully the bees will come


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

JWC00 said:


> I built some swarm traps yesterday from some wood I acquired from a friend and some scrap laying around. Just posting these pics to get some options and or ideas to better my chances of catching a swarm.


According to Tom Seely in "Honey Bee Democracy" the ideal size has a volume of 40 liters and an opening 15 square cm. Toms book is a good read and fills in a lot of the dynamics of the swarm process. If you can get some pieces of old comb what I would do is melt a bit of bees wax and attach it to foundationless frames orienting it flat so they can build around it and make a straight comb. Make sure the cell orientation is correct also.
Colino


----------



## JWC00 (Feb 11, 2015)

I placed a few old used frames and some lemongrass oil in each trap. This trap in the same size as a medium super with a 2 inch hole.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I have 6 out and 6 more built and not out.
good luck
gww


----------

